# CV Pastrami



## cooker613 (Jul 19, 2019)

Pastrami for shabbas lunch. Homemade corned beef (7 days), spiced (2 days), smoked(225 degrees for ~5 hrs), sous vide (30 hrs @ 155), chilled (overnight), sliced! 

Spiced







Smoking






Brief rest






Wrapped for its bath






Sliced






Slices






More slices






And more slices


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 19, 2019)

My goodness . You freakin nailed that !!


----------



## motocrash (Jul 19, 2019)

And a happy,full bellied,day of rest to you sir.
Very nice.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Jul 19, 2019)

Dang cooker.  I'll bring the bread and horseradish!


----------



## drdon (Jul 20, 2019)

One of my favorites. Looks awesome.


----------



## Braz (Jul 20, 2019)

Excellent. SV is THE way to finish pastrami in my opinion. It is so much easier and more consistent than trying to steam the meat to the point to tenderness.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 20, 2019)

Outstanding!!
Looks Mighty Tasty!!
Nice Job!
Like.

Bear


----------



## cooker613 (Jul 21, 2019)

motocrash said:


> And a happy,full bellied,day of rest to you sir.
> Very nice.


Thank you, it was joyous!


----------



## cooker613 (Jul 21, 2019)

5GRILLZNTN said:


> Dang cooker.  I'll bring the bread and horseradish!



No problem, but no need to bring anything.  Just your appetite.


----------

